# Kitten with Swollen Belly



## mcsleepyton (Jul 8, 2011)

My 8 week old kitten has a swollen belly and a protuding bottom, his trumps smell awful and he has had diaherra and stopped using the litter box. I have had him and his sister for nearly 2 weeks now. She is fine. I have starved him to see if the runs cleared up and they didnt really, i took them both for their first visit to the vets to make sure they were both ok. I explained to the vet what had been going on! He suggested a bland diet of rice or pasta etc and gave me some tablets to settle his stomach. They were both treated for worms, fleas and ear mites at the vets. I am concerned as its been 2 days now with a bland diet and his tablets and his belly hasnt gone down, however his poos have hardened slightly, should it be taking this long or should i march my youngest back to the vet? The havent had their jabs just yet as the vets told me to come back in about 8 days??


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

i would take the little one to the vets. May have something wrong with the intestines.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

you'l get more responses if you post in the other pets and exotics section : victory:

if your worried take the kitten back to the vets, other than guess work theres only so much people on a forum can reccomened : victory:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

It needs re-seeing at the vets you took it to last time for sure! : victory:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> It needs re-seeing at the vets you took it to last time for sure! : victory:


And what the hell do you know about Vets?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## craig 2011 (Jul 8, 2011)

try wormin it !


----------



## MrBump (Nov 13, 2009)

The worms can take about 48 hours to pass and this is the normal reason for swollen belly and the runs. Make sure your kitty stays hydrated, help it to drink water (no forcing though as you can force water into lungs and drown him) water will aslo help him pass normal poops which can sometimes be stuck and only runs will get past. try some bland chicken and then back to the vets. A kitty with the runs after 24 hrs is claased as severe and needs to be checked again. it took us 5 trips to vets to get it sorted out  

Kitty tummies are very sensitive and a change to rice and pasta will aslo upset thier tummy. So be aware it can take a kitty a few days to settle to a new diet.

Hope this helps


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Diarrhoea in young kittens is quite common, but it usually occurs for a day or two after they go to their new home. The protruding anus is probably because the kitten has diarrhoea and is pushing too hard. However, a swollen belly isn't normal at all. Does the belly feel hard and firm or soft and squishy like a hot water bottle with water in it.

Your kittens were far too young to leave their mother at 6 weeks - sorry but you should have left them with their mother and siblings (if there were any more) for at least another month.

Stress brings on diarrhoea and cats and kittens stress very easily. Did you continue to feed exactly the same food that the kitten was being given at his breeder's house, or did you change it - that could cause diarrhoea.

As far as diet goes I would carry on with rice and chicken, but if the belly doesn't go back to normal by Monday I'd have the kitten back to the vets.

And kittens get their first vaccination at 9 weeks and their second at 12.


----------



## mcsleepyton (Jul 8, 2011)

The rice and pasta isnt going to brilliantly, he has been looking at me as though i have 2 heads when i put it out trying to persist with it. The eldest is fine with her food so i have stuck to the food that the previous owner was giving my youngest, which was supermarket own brand, my vet reccommended science plan or royal chain, i have a box of science plan which i havent opened yet.

His belly isnt rock solid if thats what you mean but its not what i would squishy.

His mother was run over the week before we collected so he didnt have much choice about not having her  

There is plenty of water in the house there is 3 bowls out for them both to drink from i just pick him up and put him to it so he knows they are there.

Can you over worm them? As they were both treated for worms at the vets 2 days ago?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

mcsleepyton said:


> The rice and pasta isnt going to brilliantly, he has been looking at me as though i have 2 heads when i put it out trying to persist with it. The eldest is fine with her food so i have stuck to the food that the previous owner was giving my youngest, which was supermarket own brand, my vet reccommended science plan or royal chain, i have a box of science plan which i havent opened yet.
> 
> His belly isnt rock solid if thats what you mean but its not what i would squishy.
> 
> ...


 

Yes you can over worm them.
Kittens wont eat pasta, I always give a small amount of boiled rice mixed with chicken, honey and probiotic yoghurt.
It may be worth getting a tube of Pro Kolin http://www.petmeds.co.uk/p-405-protexin-pro-kolin-paste.aspx


----------



## mcsleepyton (Jul 8, 2011)

Little update - feeling a bit less worried about him, his belly seems to have shrunk and is feeling quite similar to my other kittens tummy. His bottom doesnt seem as protuding as it did.

I have had a few cats over the years but never from a kittens so still learning what is normal for them and whats not and how long things should take to sort out.  hopefully he will be able to come sit on me without me worrying he is going to have a poop on me.


----------

